# The Ghettoblaster!



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I never post pictures of my ride, so here they are in all their glory!









































So yeah.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wha..? No pictures? Oh well, lots of link clicking for you! Here's the whole directory: http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=samo&album_id=29039
And even more on my site.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

nice


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

samo we gotta go offroadins ome time lol
j/k
looks very nice, it is nice to see a clean b13, most around here are beaten up to the max


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, who needs a lowered car anyway! All the B13s around here are pretty ghetto too - there's maybe five or six nice ones.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

I thought the Ghettoblaster died or something?

Regardless, clean B13!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope you have wheels locks on the wheels, if I could get my hands on them I would......um.....nevermind


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Wha..? No pictures? Oh well, lots of link clicking for you! Here's the whole directory: http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=samo&album_id=29039
> And even more on my site. *


Scott knows about the problem


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *I thought the Ghettoblaster died or something?*


The Ghettoblaster tried really really hard to die on me from a run-in with an old Ford truck, but I revived it and made it even better in the process (note the silver bumpers and door guards).


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *I hope you have wheels locks on the wheels, if I could get my hands on them I would......um.....nevermind   *


Yup, I've got locks on them - nobody's taking my wheels! I really like the fact that they say Nissan on the centercaps - most people don't even give them a second look, which is exactly what I was going for!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

still looking smooth Bro.. i'm trying to get my hands on a set of b14 GXE alloy rims..i realy like them..look good on a dropped b13  i'm one of those 5 to 6 guys with a clean b13...i dont have a dent or a scratch..still got my Dark Green paint hehe i'm a rare one


----------

